# Crank-case oil emission



## Luis Fernando

Hola encontre este término en una traducción:

Blow-by emission measurements

–Crank-case oil emission 



Mi intento:

Medicion de emisión de gases
- Emisión de aceite??? en la caja del cigüeñal.

Sus opiniones serán bienvenidas.

Saludos


----------



## saturne

Escape de aceite en el cárter del cigüeñal


----------



## Cubanboy

saturne said:


> Escape de aceite en el cárter del cigüeñal



Concuerdo contigo.


----------



## Luis Fernando

Exacto! Saturne 

Gracias


----------



## SydLexia

¿No son simplemente "emisiones del cárter"?

syd


----------



## pops91710

No es una emisión de *aceite* como han dicho, sino los* vapores *del aceite_* y los gases *_(de combustión) que pasan por los anillos (sellos) de los pistones al carter. SydLexia es más correcto. Concuerdo con Syd.


----------



## saturne

pops91710 said:


> No es una emisión de *aceite* como han dicho, sino los* vapores *del aceite_* y los gases *_(de combustión) que pasan por los anillos (sellos) de los pistones al carter. SydLexia es más correcto. Concuerdo con Syd.



Yo no puedo asegurar si es una pérdida de aceite o de vapores o gases de combustión. No lo puedo asegurar porque no lo he visto. Lo que si estoy convencido de haber contestado correctamente a la pregunta inicial. De todas formas al ser el cárter el depósito de aceite para lubricar el motor, lo más probable es que sea una pérdida de aceite.


----------



## SydLexia

En este contexto es muy poco probable que la palabra "emissions" se refiera a una pérdida de un líquido. En cambio  "crankcase hydrocarbon emissions" es un tema de actualidad.

syd


----------



## pops91710

La pregunta inicial es de *blow-by*. "Blow-by", o "blow-by gases" son los gases que pasan por los pistones y entran al carter. En California en 1965 tuvimos que poner en los motores depositivos para captar tales gases. Fuimos los primeros para tomar tales medidas anti-emisiones. Se llama Positive Crankcase Ventilation (PCV). 
(VENTILACIÓN POSITIVA DEL CÁRTER) PCV* http://kaskcca-sistalimentacion.blogspot.es/

Air ventilation
*Main article: crankcase ventilation system
During normal operation, a small amount of unburned fuel and exhaust gases escape around the piston rings and enter the crankcase, referred to as* "blow-by".
*If these gases had no controlled escape mechanism, the gasketed joints would leak (as they "found their own way out"); also, if the gases remained in the crankcase and condensed, the oil would become diluted and chemically degraded over time, decreasing its ability to lubricate. Condensed water would also cause parts of the engine to rust.[8] To counter this, a crankcase ventilation system exists. In all modern vehicles, this consists of a channel to expel the gases out of the crankcase, through an oil-separating baffle, to the PCV valve, into the intake manifold. In a non-turbo engine, the intake manifold is at a lower pressure than the crankcase, providing the suction to keep the ventilation system going. A turbo engine usually has a check valve somewhere in the tubing to avoid pressurizing the crankcase when the turbo produces boost.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crankcase



> Emisión de aceite


 "Emisión de vapores de aceite" También conocido como _emisiones de hidrocarburos_ como dice Syd.


----------



## Luis Fernando

Excelente polémica y un buen resultado, finalmente como esta compañía se dedica a las mediciones del aerosol y control de contaminantes creo que en este caso no se están refiriendo exactamente a filtraciones de aceite sino mas bien como dice Syd a emisiones de hidrocarburos. Pero reconozco que en otro contexto la definición de Saturno es la correcta de acuerdo a la frase en si entonces la conclusión seria: Emisiones de hidrocarburos en el cárter del cigüeñal.


----------



## saturne

Después de la información aportada por Syd y pops no me queda más remedio que pedir perdón. Me centré en el  "crank-case oil emission" que en el "blow-by emission". Gracias a todos.


----------



## pops91710

saturne said:


> ...no me queda más remedio que pedir perdón. Me centré en el "crank-case oil emission" que en el "blow-by emission". Gracias a todos.



No hay de que perdonarte, Saturne. Eres un señor muy noble. 

La razón por la confusión se atribuye a la frase subpartida: "Crank-case oil emission" . El título "Blow-by emission measurements" fue lo que me lo aseguró. 
Yo entiendo que 'emisión' en español tiene otros sentidos. Hoy en día en los EUA se entiende que se refiere _casi _exclusivamente a los gases/vapores/humos
industriales y de motores de combustión. En California tenemos las regals más estrictas de todos los estado de la unión, hasta los generadores chicos portátiles, y hasta los calentones de agua no industriales (en las casas) que usan gas natural. Es un relajo para nosotros porque no cuesta mucho $$$$$.


----------

